
Show HN: Health performance app -tracks nutrition data via credit card purchases - pconnelly15
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/corevity-simplify-your-health/id1169195043?ls=1&mt=8
======
fredkelly
How does this work out nutritional information from CC data? Surely spending
50$ at Whole Foods could correspond to a ton of broccoli or a ton of
chocolate!

